# Cheap bare boats Greece?



## gazora (Jul 3, 2003)

*Cheap bare boats Greece?*

can anybody tell me how to get a good deal in Greece with regards to the chartering of a bare boat? Is there something like last minute? Can you shop around on an ad hoc basis in Greece and expect to find a bargain?
Greetings,
Patrick


----------



## Michiel007 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Cheap bare boats Greece?*

Yes, your best bet would be to contact www.sailingissues.com (or send a mail to [email protected]). They give excellent advice on charters in Greece, both bareboats (returns and and one-ways) and skipper-provided boats.
I have followed their advise several times now and have not been disappointed.

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Cheap bare boats Greece?*

Hey - Last minute deals are definitely available, even in the peak season. I just chartered the cyclades for 2 weeks but unfortunately didn''t have the flexibility to book last minute. A lot of people book one-way charters in the cyclades - e.g. Athens to Paros. After these folks (like me) pay top dollar, they sell the return trips for big discounts. It might mean you have to sail upwind a good bit, but all the more adventure. I chartered from poseidon charters and give them positive marks - their web site has some one-ways for sale, or at least they did a few weeks ago - www.poseidoncharters.com Good luck.


----------

